# Lake of the Woods deer hunt



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anyone hunted lake of the woods for whitetails? I know a few guys that have done it before by hunting the islands and have shot some Giants. We take a walleye fishing trip up there every year.,So I know the islands pretty well. Thinking about planning a hunt this year. Has anyone ever one this?


----------

